# Is it bad...



## LawnDiver (Jul 28, 2020)

That I'm excited about getting my fertilizer and bug treatment shipments in today? lol.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Depends on what it is and how much you spent


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

No, but it does likely point.to boring and middle-aged, welcome to the club.

I am presuming middle-age due to presence on an internet forum.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

BobLovesGrass said:


> No, but it does likely point.to boring and middle-aged, welcome to the club.
> 
> I am presuming middle-age due to presence on an internet forum.


Lol. With the "curation" to force some political this or that, the book of face has lost my love. I greatly prefer forms, though, I'm turning 34.

Also, lawn supplies are exciting. You're boring if you don't think so lol


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

The guy in this is me to a "T" nowadays:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAQlSx4syOM


----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

Solid contender for thread of the year right here.

"I'm awake."


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

I am actually surprised at the lack of traffic this thread has gotten.
On the "like your parents" jokes I have never seen my dad fertilizer or use a selective herbicide.


----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

My friends and I certainly talk about the weather exponentially more than we did 5 years ago.


----------

